

Ask Mac Users: What Do You Keep In Your Dock? - si2

I had a breakthrough over the weekend when I realized that most of the apps I have been keeping in my Dock are useless, or that I open them up using spotlight more often than not. I am just curious to know, what do you find essential for the dock?
======
weaksauce
Most of the time I open up things with quicksilver. The few that I don't are
firefox, xcode, cyberduck, and terminal.

~~~
si2
Why do you use Quicksilver over Spotlight?

~~~
HalcyonMuse
Quicksilver responds much faster than Spotlight does, even when Spotlight has
"indexed" the disk. I only use Quicksilver for launching applications (i.e. I
don't do anything even slightly advanced with it) but it's still satisfying
because Quicksilver will find the app as I type it, whereas Spotlight will
think for a few seconds.

------
br0ke
activity monitor, X11 and firefox. The first thing I do when I get a new mac
(or account on someone elses machine) is move the dock to the right side and
rip everything off of it.

------
spooneybarger
nothing. just running application. i use quicksilver to open everything. if i
could make the dock go away and get the trash on the desktop and not lose
expose, i would.

------
HalcyonMuse
Quicksilver, iCal, Thunderbird, Adium, iTunes and OmniFocus.

